# Sony KDL-40V4100 for HTPC use..does it have good Image Quality??



## shaolin95 (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi!
I have a Mitsubishio 60" 3D DLP. I have decided to sell or trade it plus cash for a smaller unit that fits my room and desk better since I am not gaming any more.
So, a local offered me a Sony KDL-40V4100 plus $300 for it. I think it is a good offer but I am afraid of the image quality with PC connections as I have seen other LCDs before and was LESS than impressed.
Anyone has experience with it?

Thanks!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I would think that it would depend upon how far back you sit from the display.


----------

